# The best ECA on market



## ValerX (Feb 5, 2011)

I want ask you, which ECA stack is the best on the market today (like Diamond Labs ECA before) and where can I buy it. Thank you for answers. I found ECA brand Anabolic Pharmaceuticals EPH 30+ Extreme, but I don't know if is working like ECA Diamond Labs


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

there are no good eca on the market couse it does not have real ephedrine in it.

Ninja


----------



## ValerX (Feb 5, 2011)

Ninja said:


> there are no good eca on the market couse it does not have real ephedrine in it.
> 
> Ninja


Sorry, but I had Diamond labs ECA and it was fantastic. First eca which is working, but is not available now :-(


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I looked for the diamond labs ECA a couple of weeks ago and it was sold out everywhere. So I popped to boots bought some chesteze, aspirin and pro plus and will use that stack instead coz then you have proper ephedrine


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ValerX said:


> Sorry, but I had Diamond labs ECA and it was fantastic. First eca which is working, but is not available now :-(


Fair enough, but have u tried pure epherdrine, caffine and asprin?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Fair enough, but have u tried pure epherdrine, caffine and asprin?


x2

The only real ephedrine on the UK market, real pharmaceutical product, not unregulated supplement company stuff:

http://www.boots.com/en/Do-Do-ChestEze-9-Tablets_865754/

just add some caffeine tabs and cardiac or baby aspirin..


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> x2
> 
> The only real ephedrine on the UK market, real pharmaceutical product, not unregulated supplement company stuff:
> 
> ...


This is my stack and this still gives me what I need after using it for a while, it's probably cheaper too! Just my opinion mate hope it helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninja said:


> there are no good eca on the market couse it does not have real ephedrine in it.
> 
> Ninja


You can still get real, pharma eph over he counter.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I have enough issues getting chestezee limited to one packet at a time


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> You can still get real, pharma eph over he counter.


 yep i know mate. Have lots of chest-eze at home :thumbup1:


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm taking ECY! and I bought my Ephedrine from this site, http://www.health-an-vitality.com/html/eph_40__.html

They sell 30mg pure!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have ephs here, and they are bloody great, so eph is definitely available in the UK, no matter what people may think.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

There is currently some very good eca stacks available, also a lot of sh1t ones currently too though.

I almost forgot what a proper t5 was like until the last couple of weeks when I picked up some new "proper" ones


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

BUMP.

Looking at adding ECA to my keto diet. What do your recommend and where can I get it? I prefer it all-in-one for ease.


----------

